# Price on 120 gallon tank 48x24x24



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just trying to price out my next aquarium set up.

How much does a 120gallon 48"x24x24" new one usualy go for? and do you know who would carry a new one?

thanks!

Raymond


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in kamloops, but I saw one in store yesterday for 499.99.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Tank prices have gone up since the last time I bought a glass 120g. That was an All Glass brand with glass tops, under $500 about 6 years ago. Back at that time King Ed's had the best prices for a stand and tank combo.

Plexi would be about a couple hundred more dollars on top of that.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try J&L, one of our sponsors or King Ed as others have said. They both are very competitive. I know J&L will beat prices as well.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks guys!
gives me an approximation so i can budget my whole set up first =)

so around the $500 range for the tank


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought that tank at king eds last week. Bare tank is $352. something after taxes. Their sale is still on this week and they still have one more


----------

